# PFO Dual MH 175w + Dual 96w PC



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just curious as to what this may be worth.

Hard to find much information now that PFO is no longer around and most of their products are not carried by retailers anymore.

I received this fixture as part of a setup and would like to know if it's worth keeping or just give me an approx. sell price.

As mentioned in the title, it is a...
4' vented hood w/ dual 175w MH mogul sockets & dual 96w power compacts.

Comes complete and tested on my Ilangi tank. Looks really cool lol.

It's in such amazing condition that it's a shame to let it go because I'm sure it's probably not worth very much anymore. I just don't have a real need for it unless I take the plunge into SW lol. Not right now though....

I just think the power compacts are too expensive to buy replacement bulbs. Maybe I can remove the PCs and retrofit T5's in the hood.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

No input from anyone???


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> No input from anyone???


I say regardless of the brand find a comparable unit and you've got your price for a new one and that should help you establish what they go for used.

I agree with you with regards to Power Compact Fluorescents being way too expensive for replacement bulbs. If there is any way you can retrofit with T5 HO I think thats the way to go.

--
Paul


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I would say it's worth around $150 to $250 depend on how old the bulbs are?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> I would say it's worth around $150 to $250 depend on how old the bulbs are?


No clue how old the bulbs are lol. This is a second hand unit.

I turn it on to try to pretend I have a SW tank. 

The reason I've been hanging onto this light is in hopes that I will one day I'll get into SW lol.

Think it will fair well with some low light req. corals?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> No clue how old the bulbs are lol. This is a second hand unit.
> 
> I turn it on to try to pretend I have a SW tank.
> 
> ...


I think you should keep it and one day start a SW...you will love it


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> I think you should keep it and one day start a SW...you will love it


lol I know I will...soon...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

so I think I may go with a Cube tank instead.

Was looking at different setup and for some reason cubes appeal to me. Especially if they are rimless. I may invest in a starfire cube when I get into salt. Which means I won't need this light. We'll see....


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd retrofit it, or just remove the MH components and put them into a custom hood. I agree that the PC are too expensive for what they provide. I have an old DIY canopy from the early 90's that I used on my first reef tank. It has HO t10 or t12 bulbs... I wonder if the ballasts will run T5 bulbs, or if I can switch out the MH bulb types.

If you want a 4' SW keep the lighting, putting in T5s should be easy. I always found with SW that bigger is easier. Whatever you do keep the MH components.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Darkside said:


> I'd retrofit it, or just remove the MH components and put them into a custom hood. I agree that the PC are too expensive for what they provide. I have an old DIY canopy from the early 90's that I used on my first reef tank. It has HO t10 or t12 bulbs... I wonder if the ballasts will run T5 bulbs, or if I can switch out the MH bulb types.
> 
> If you want a 4' SW keep the lighting, putting in T5s should be easy. I always found with SW that bigger is easier. Whatever you do keep the MH components.


I don't mind keeping it, I'm just worried that it may not be enough light for more demanding corals. I see alot of people using dual 250's on like 4ft tanks.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I don't mind keeping it, I'm just worried that it may not be enough light for more demanding corals. I see alot of people using dual 250's on like 4ft tanks.


It depends on the depth of the tank. 175W is good for 18" deep tanks but the 250W will do the 20" deep maybe upto 24" deep


----------

